# Wish You Were Here



## Spiritinthesky (13 August 2012)

I thought the version of Wish You Were Here at the Olympic closing ceremony with Floyd drummer Nick Mason, Genesis' Mike Rutherford and Ed Sheeran was great last night, the lad did good and what a great song. Any Floyd fans, have you seen their App?

http://youtu.be/-xf5Kjnlq4A


----------

